# Can you spell Thea differently?



## JofRac

We've got 8 weeks till Bambino arrives and if she's a girl she'll be Esme or Imogen. 

Hubby's mum was called Cynthia so we'd like to incorporate this in our middle name - we were thinking of Thia (pronounced as Thea). 

Has anyone ever seen this spelling before and what do you think?:thumbup:


----------



## LoolaBear

ive always seen it as thea but you can change the spelling if you like, i know alot of people do with their chosen names to make it sound/look more individual. xx


----------



## JayeD

There was this girl who works at another branch in my company and her name is spelled Thia. Nice girl, very funny. Hopefully the name brings that out in your LO. hehe


----------



## LittlePeople

I agree with *JayeD*...I love the spelling Thia!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Prefer Esme Cynthia -- but think Thia works fine as an alt. spelling for Thea (then again i have never seen/heard the name Thea -- so any spelling looks fine to me!)


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Theia is another way and is a friends daughters name.... Theia Rose :)


----------



## pixydust

i think Thia looks fine :) but since its a middle name i prefer the full Cynthia


----------



## BradysMum

How do you pronounce it, because I know someone called Thea that pronounces it Tay-ah


----------



## JofRac

It's pronounced Thee yah


----------



## mommytobe1

Thia, Thea, or Theigha i think all look , and sound great IMO


----------

